
The fundamentals you need to master in sales: cause & effect - cwan
http://b2brainmaker.com/b2b-lead-generation/when-youre-conversant-in-these-things-good-things-happen-to-you/
======
krschultz
Does anyone know what that circuit diagram is at the top? I'm intrigued.

